

Linux C/C++ development in VM versus Linux desktop... - georgehaake

I find that I get occasionally annoyed at the Linux desktop environment. I consider switching to another OS..... then I feel lazy and guilty. I just wonder of others views and work environments.
I find that I get occasionally annoyed at the Linux desktop environment. I consider switching to another OS..... then I feel lazy and guilty. I just wonder of others views and work environments.
======
mcabral
Maybe its just VirtualBox or some other variable in my config but I've found
the virtualization experience to be sub-par even when running a very light
Arch/XFCE setup. Maybe if I was just using the terminal it would be fine, but
laggy drawing really annoys me.

Right now I've got a small Linux partition on my laptop and I've been very
happy with that.

------
googoobaby
A Linux VM has worked for me for some time now. I reached my limit dealing
with the horrible desktops and switched to Windows on my laptop, which has
worked well. Plus I like having totally portable development VMs.

